

Ask HN: Free Trials or full subscription? - captaincrunch

I can't decide if I want to give my service away for free for a limited time trial, or if I should just make it available via subscription only.<p>Lookin for some advice from the people who would know best.
======
bgnm2000
A free trial is definitely the smart move - it couldn't possibly take away
potential customers unless your product is garbage.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like having a free trial period for things.

